

Blogspot Down? - madmax108

Well, seems so:
http://www.isup.me/blogspot.com<p>No blogspot blogs loading for me (in Goa, India)... 
downforeveryoneorjustme?
======
sp332
You know it just redirects to <http://blogger.com/home> anyway right?

~~~
madmax108
Yeah, but the whole domain was down for a few minutes for me.... No blogspot
blogs loaded either. And isup.me also showed it down, so just wanted an
opinion. Guess it was just a DNS issue for me!

